
Hestia Project: Quantifying carbon dioxide emissions like never before - based2
http://hestia.project.asu.edu/index.shtml
======
mturmon
See also:
[https://megacities.jpl.nasa.gov/portal/](https://megacities.jpl.nasa.gov/portal/)
for some newer work.

------
claydavisss
not needed:

1\. more money (we can't buy back the environment)

2\. more information (we already know)

badly needed:

1\. action to reduce consumption

~~~
DoctorOetker
information will remain useful, perhaps for verification, since the world is
not run by a one world government. the majority of the world agrees on the
problem and the scale of the problem, but we still disagree on how to
verifiably account for each others excesses and hopefully someday large scale
sequestration. dissolving carbon in the sea will be hard to verify, and hence
hard to agree on. if we say store carbonates (say hermetically wrapped in
plastic and uniquely numbered and mapped in a database) in abandoned mines
etc, then at least it can be inspected by international visits: the host lists
the number of packs, their average carbon content etc, and science delegates
from around the world can choose random numbers, go the the designated spot on
the map, locate the pack, verify the number, weigh it, each take a sample of
the carbonates, independently measure and compare the measured weights and
concentrations with the documented ones. This for multiple packs to be
statistically significant.

Anyone (like even citizens like you and me) who is sceptic about bribery is
free to submit salted hashes (commitments), say a hundred (or whatever the
count of packs that will be inspected)

whenever a new pack is to be chosen randomly, everyone reveals their secret
number and salt, the numbers are all added modulo total number of claimed
packs in the store. If your revelation of your secret systematically fails to
reach the inspectors before a deadline, it is probably rigged. You can safely
discount wild claims of rigging by participating and observing your number be
systematically be included.

As long as multiple nations in an adversarial world distrust each other of
trying to get special treatment, action will be postponed till the last
minute...

------
cagenut
the last 'news' update on this is from 2015... did it fizzle?

